# How do I track a cellphone?



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Lisa's daughter lost her cell phone. We think she set it down in Wallmart and walked off. We called her phone a few times but couldn't find it. Soon, I got a few taunting texts from whomever has it and Lisa got a couple calls that hung up as soon as she answered. Is there any aps or any way we can find her phone? A former work buddy had an ap where he entered my number and it showed on goggle maps exactly where my phone was. Does anyone know what ap that might have been. Also, we thought an ap that could track each others phone would be a good idea. 
She has my old phone now but I would love to find who has her old one. I know there's some techies out there, help an old guy out.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I found this but it looks like you would need to have the apps already loaded.
http://www.bogley.com/forum/showthread. ... e-When-You've-Lost-Your-Android-Phone

Good Luck!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My windows phone does that, I can delete everything, lock it, track it, etc.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

If it's an Android-based phone: http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/ho ... r_free.php


----------

